# My seedboutique.com assessment (Very good)



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

So I placed an order for some white rhino seeds, and i thought i'd post all about seedboutiue for you guys wondering whether to order or not

28/7/08 - I sent my order and money off
30/7/08 - They recived my order
4/08/08 - Being packed
6/08/08 - Recieved at my post box

so within 8 days i had my seeds + a free5 from seedboutiquein a quite good stealth, would fit in any post box

9/10

P.S: I live in spain so customs are a bit more laxed

feel free to ask about anything else

peace guys


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

Which Freebies Are They Handing Out Right Now?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Which Freebies Are They Handing Out Right Now?


i got some HazeXSkunk 1 :hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Aug 6, 2008)

THATS GOOD,I STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY ORDER FROM DOC CHRONIC.I ORDERED ON JULY 21 AND THEY SAY THEY HAVE NOT RTECEIVED IT YET.THATS BULL____. I WILL WAIT AWHILE LONGER.THEN TRASH THEM EVERYWHERE ON THE NET.A GOOD SIZE ORDER AT THAT.IT TOOK A MONTH TO GET MY ORDER FROM ANOTHER SOURCE,BUT THATS COOL.AT LEAST I GOT IT.GONNA BE CAREFUL WHERE I ORDER FORM NOW ON.IF I GET THIS ORDER FROM DOC?? I WILL NOT NEED TO ORDER FOR A LONG TIME.GLAD YOU GOT YOURS.BUT I'M IN THE usa


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> i got some HazeXSkunk 1 :hubba:


there giving those and original thai x haze/skunk#1  both sound good but i dont have the patience to grow sativa dominant strains 14-16 weeks+
it has to be some ultimate buds for me to pop those beens:hubba: im waiting to see someone finish and cure it so i can see pics and get a smoke report to see wether its worth the time


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> there giving those and original thai x haze/skunk#1  both sound good but i dont have the patience to grow sativa dominant strains 14-16 weeks+
> it has to be some ultimate buds for me to pop those beens:hubba: im waiting to see someone finish and cure it so i can see pics and get a smoke report to see wether its worth the time


wow that's a long time...

I too would like to see a smoke report


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> THATS GOOD,I STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY ORDER FROM DOC CHRONIC.I ORDERED ON JULY 21 AND THEY SAY THEY HAVE NOT RTECEIVED IT YET.THATS BULL____. I WILL WAIT AWHILE LONGER.THEN TRASH THEM EVERYWHERE ON THE NET.A GOOD SIZE ORDER AT THAT.IT TOOK A MONTH TO GET MY ORDER FROM ANOTHER SOURCE,BUT THATS COOL.AT LEAST I GOT IT.GONNA BE CAREFUL WHERE I ORDER FORM NOW ON.IF I GET THIS ORDER FROM DOC?? I WILL NOT NEED TO ORDER FOR A LONG TIME.GLAD YOU GOT YOURS.BUT I'M IN THE usa



Hi Andy, please don't trash Dr. Chronic, they are great peeps, things happen. Your 1st mistake was sending the money, they are not the postal service and anything can happen and you may trash them and it's not their fault, this is how innocent people get shafted. Go to Wal-Mart or wherever and buy a prepaid credit card, this way *you know* *they have payment*. I put a order in with the doc last Tuesday night, they sent an email confirming payment and another the next day saying it was in the mail. I got my beans yesterday, all in one weeks time. That's great service. Play smart and be rewarded!!! Good luck and they will come if they get payment.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, Im glad you got your beans......still waiting on mine (june 16).  waiting on the Doc also (july 11).  credit card on both.  Hopefully they will get here.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

checkout highgrade-seeds.com,they claim to guarantee delivery,or else theyll resend.as for the thai x haze x skunk 1. i have 3 of them that i just flipped to 12/12 thursday.and they were 10 inches thursday,when i just measured them a minute ago,they were 19 inches.I have a funny feeling they're gonna be some monster plants if any of them end up being female.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

I havent heard of many people getting BSed by the Doc.i'd definitly always use a prepaid credit card.i even think it helps to put a little comment in the comment box like "ive heard many good things about your company.i look forward to promoting you to other potential growers.Thanks for The Superior Service" if i ordered from them and i dfidnt get my seeds,they'd get rather annoyed by me,id be sending emails to them 10 times a day until i got some respond. do that rather than bashing him on the net though.theres too many people that get positive results from his delivering times,to his beans. just try emailin him bud,if he doesnt reply,eamil him some more.







			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> THATS GOOD,I STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY ORDER FROM DOC CHRONIC.I ORDERED ON JULY 21 AND THEY SAY THEY HAVE NOT RTECEIVED IT YET.THATS BULL____. I WILL WAIT AWHILE LONGER.THEN TRASH THEM EVERYWHERE ON THE NET.A GOOD SIZE ORDER AT THAT.IT TOOK A MONTH TO GET MY ORDER FROM ANOTHER SOURCE,BUT THATS COOL.AT LEAST I GOT IT.GONNA BE CAREFUL WHERE I ORDER FORM NOW ON.IF I GET THIS ORDER FROM DOC?? I WILL NOT NEED TO ORDER FOR A LONG TIME.GLAD YOU GOT YOURS.BUT I'M IN THE usa


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, Ill take a look at em.  Have you dealt with them?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

not yet,i plan on ordering fgrom them within the next couple weeks.ive read/heard good things about them though.


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 6, 2008)

I had great success from them; also got 7 pks. of Nirvana and the freebie for usd150 during a late winter sale- and I like those, as well. Recommend both!


----------

